# Need help mounting 65 steering column



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

OK guys I'm about to mount the steering column in my 65 GTO. Not sure about hardware and brackets. I have the lower half of a saddle clamp and two nuts and one "L" shaped bracket. Am I missing something to complete the assy?
Maybe a "U Bolt that would drop down from the dash over the column?? Please help. Thanks in advance. Vern


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you are missing 2 steering column support brackets (they 3/8" round rods that are about 8-10 inches long the end that attaches at the top (under the top of the dash at the firewall)has a flattened area with a hole for a bolt, the other end is threaded with a stop flange) these rods go into the steering column bracket that is part of the dash, and then the lower half of the bracket ( a separate piece)goes around the bottom of the column and onto the threaded ends and you put the nuts on to hold it in place. I took a piece of 1/8" rubber and wrapped it around the column where the bracket goes. I do not think the L bracket is part of the steering- if the bracket is actually a double bent L bracket (more like a stretched S) then that is for the radio


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Crusty. I think you jogged my memory. There are two rods like you mentioned in my interior parts box. They must be for the column support. Back to the garage for more digging. Thanks bud, I owe you a cold one.:cheers


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I got em! The rods come down and also support the clutch pedals and then the column can be mounted from below. Thank you sir.


----------

